# Dad to Son



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

[attachment=0:1f37f0rk]buffalo.jpg[/attachment:1f37f0rk]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got it!

That's a goodun.


----------

